# Software für Lowrance iFinder



## coho17 (17. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines Lowrance iFinder Pro. Für dieses Gerät werden von der Fa. Navionics für Norwegen auch Seekarten auf MMC-Speicherkarten angeboten, die jeweils unterschiedlich große Gebiete in Norwegen abdecken (XL- und small-Karten).
Meine Frage: Gibt es zu diesen nicht ganz preiswerten Karten eigentlich Alternativen, die auch auf dem iFinder laufen, d.h. mit diesem kompatibel sind ? Wie sieht es z.B. mit der BlueNav-Software aus ?
Ich wäre sehr dankbar für entsprechende Tipps, vielleicht hat Einer von Euch ja schon entsprechende Erfahrungen mit dem iFinder gemacht.

Ein fröhliches Petri Euch Allen


----------



## Jirko (18. April 2006)

*AW: Software für Lowrance iFinder*

moin coho #h

gibt - rein softwareseitig - leider keine anderen alternativen für deinen ifinder... die bluenav soft ist nur zu den entsprechenden magellan-geräten "kompatibel" #h


----------



## coho17 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Software für Lowrance iFinder*

Hallo Jirko,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Dann muss ich wohl in den sauren Apfel beissen und mir eine der Speicherkarten besorgen  . Aber dann erlebe ich wenigstens kein böses Erwachen und stelle hinterher fest, dass es noch eine günstigere Alternative gegeben hätte. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Uwe


----------



## Kleinfischfänger (19. April 2006)

*AW: Software für Lowrance iFinder*

Stop coho17 !!!!! Tus nicht.

Sorry Jirko, ich widersprech die ungern, weil ich dich für sehr kompetent halte, aber diesmal haste nicht recht!!

Es gibt Seekarten für den iFinder Pro, die kosten 249Euro,
aber für gaaaaanz Nordeuropa (Nordsee, Ostsee, Holland, Schweden...usw) und nicht nur für ein Drittel oder die Hälfte von Norge.
Die Karten sind die Nautic Path Karten und sind super.
Hab sie mir auch für mein iFinder Pro bestellt.

Wenn du Interesse hast, meld dich, ich schick dir den Link in ner PM.

Gruss Kleinfischfänger


----------



## coho17 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Software für Lowrance iFinder*

Mensch Kleinfischfänger,

ich hab' gerade die Bestellung getätigt #q  , habe aber gesehen, dass ich ein Widerrufsrecht  binnen 2 Wochen habe :q . Ich hätte ein RIESENinteresse an dem Link und wäre Dir SEHR dankbar für den avisierten Link. Wenn ich Dich recht verstehe, hast Du gute Erfahrungen mit diesen Karten gemacht, d.h. die laufen auch auf dem iFinder.
Hundertausendmal Danke schön im voraus.
Viele Grüße 
Uwe


----------



## Jirko (19. April 2006)

*AW: Software für Lowrance iFinder*

nabend kleinfischfänger #h

brauchst dich doch nicht entschuldigen  wäre ja noch feiner, wenn man(n) alles wüsste... besten dank für deine info #6 wieder´n büschn dazugelernt - dank dir! wünsch dir noch nen feinen & entspannten abend #h


----------



## Kleinfischfänger (19. April 2006)

*AW: Software für Lowrance iFinder*

Hallo Uwe,
ich hab selber noch gar keine erfahrungen mit diesen Karten, ich bestelle sie mir auch erst nächste Woche. So schlecht können die aber gar nicht sein, dass sich der Mehrpreis für die anderen Karten rechnet.
Die Karten funktionieren nicht nur mit dem iFinder, sie sind sogar nur auf den Lowrance-Geräten lauffähig. Diese Kartensoftware ist nur für Lowrance-Geräte gemacht und läuft auch nur auf diesen.
Hier gibt es die Karten: www.angel-schlageter.de
Du kannst mit dem Herrn Schlageter selber telefonieren, der ist sehr freundlich und gibt über alles gerne Auskunft. Der sagt, die Software sei einfach genial. Ich habe schon oft bei dem eingekauft und hol mir auch die Software bei ihm.

Hoffe, ich konnte dir etwas helfen.

Gruss Erwin


----------



## coho17 (19. April 2006)

*AW: Software für Lowrance iFinder*

Hi Erwin,
vielen Dank für den Link, das sieht alles sehr interessant aus. Ich denke ich werde mal mit H. Schlageter telefonieren und mir die Unterschiede zu den Navionics-Karten erläutern lassen. Aus dem Link ist allerdings der genaue Abdeckungsgrad seiner Karten nicht ersichtlich. Aber das müsste er eigentlich erläutern können.
Sollte ich mich für diese Karten entscheiden, werde ich mal über meine Eindrücke und Erfahrungen berichten. Nochmals vielen Dank und ein herzliches Petri Heil und wenn ich mal aushelfen kann...#h 

Uwe


----------



## takker (25. August 2006)

*AW: Software für Lowrance iFinder*

hallo zusammen,
ich steh gerade vor der gleichen frage und wäre sehr an euren erfahrungen intressiert.
wie kommt ihr mit dem ifinder pro klar? passt das kartenmaterial?
dankeschön!
takker


----------



## coho17 (25. August 2006)

*AW: Software für Lowrance iFinder*

Moin Takker,

ich hatte mir vor einigen Wochen die Nautic Path-Karte besorgt. Ich selbst habe sie jetzt noch nicht live getestet, aber ein guter Freund von mir. Der war begeistert. Kann die Karte daher nur empfehlen, zeigt sehr detailgetreu Tiefenlinien und Untiefen usw. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kleinfischfänger (27. August 2006)

*AW: Software für Lowrance iFinder*

bin  gerade aus Kvalheim am Hjeltefjord zurück und bin begeistert. Die Nautic-Path Karten sind hervorragend.

Gruss Kleinfischfänger


----------



## chiamsi (29. August 2006)

*AW: Software für Lowrance iFinder*

hier http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...80022418481&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1
gibt es die zur Zeit bei Ebay.
Gruß
Ernst


----------



## michel66 (19. September 2006)

*AW: Software für Lowrance iFinder*

Ich hatte die Nautic Path Nordeuropa-Karte mit dem Lowrance IFinder H2O Color vor 2 Wochen in Norwegen betrieben.

Genial detailreich, alles Tiefenlinien sind deutlich zu sehen.

Kann man nur wärmstens empfehlen.#6


----------



## SteinbitIII (27. September 2006)

*AW: Software für Lowrance iFinder*

Hallo Leute!!
brauch Eure Hilfe, habe nämlich auch das Lowrance iFinder PRO.
Reicht für Norwegen eigentlich die Small Card oder brauche ich die XL Version??? Wär echt nett, wenn Ihr mich aufklärt|bla: !
Brauch mein GPS für Ostsee und Norge!! Danke schonmal!


----------



## Pilkerknecht (27. September 2006)

*AW: Software für Lowrance iFinder*

Ahoi SteinbittIII

Hole Dir die Nautic Path Seekarte Europa Nord. Dann hast Du Norwegen, Ostsee u.s.w. auf einen Schlag. Da gibt es keine Qualitativen Unterschiede (Small Card oder XXL Version) wie bei anderen Seekarten.
Ich habe die Karte selbst und bin absolut zufrieden mit der Anschaffung.
Dein I Finder braucht ne SD Card

Petri Heil & fette Beute

Pilkerknecht


----------



## SteinbitIII (27. September 2006)

*AW: Software für Lowrance iFinder*

Bestens, danke , und Junge Junge, scharfes Bild von Dir, hau mich wech alda!!|supergri


----------



## Pilkerknecht (27. September 2006)

*AW: Software für Lowrance iFinder*

Jo Jo
War vorher extra bei de Kosmetik-Tante.
Vielen Dank für´s Kompliment.


----------



## Schwelli (25. November 2007)

*AW: Software für Lowrance iFinder*

Hallo Kleinfischfänger!
Bin neu in dem Geschäft und habe den Beitrag gelesen.
Welche Karten gibt es noch und wo kann man diese bestellen?

mfg
Schwelli
kleinrambo@web.de


----------

